
Ask HN: Do you ever wish there were two copy-paste key pairs? - davidajackson
Like c1,v2 and c2,v2. I wish this all the time when I copy an import statement and then some code.
======
ivank
I think clipboard managers can do what you want, they have a clipboard
history.

------
bediger4000
Yes. The X11 clipboard does something like this, and when you're programming,
it can be useful.

Related, I'd also like more than one cursor in a text editor. I believe I
recall some Tcl/Tk thing from the mid-90s that had more than one cursor, but
I've been unable to find it.

------
blendergeek
Could you explain the exact use case for this?

I'm intrigued but a little confused.

~~~
davidajackson
There would be what we have: Command+C & Command+V but also Command+<some
other letter> & Command+<some other letter> for the second pair.

~~~
blendergeek
So if I am understanding correctly, you would have two clipboards each
accessed with two different shortcuts.

Have you ever tried an advanced text editor such as GNU Emacs [1]? GNU Emacs
provides a feature that I believe could fulfill your use case. In Emacs,
rather than a mere 'clipboard' that holds the most recent thing you copied,
you have the 'kill ring'. Anything ever copied to the 'kill ring' can be
recalled at any time. You can copy as many things as you want and paste as
many times as you want.

I don't use a Mac, so for me the shortcut in Emacs is Ctrl-k to 'kill' text
(copy to 'kill ring') and Ctrl-y to 'yank' text back from the 'kill ring'. You
can then use Alt-y to cycle through every piece of text that you have 'killed'
in your current session. There are further shortcuts to select and copy text
to the kill ring. (By default Ctrl-k removes all text on the current line or
it removes the current line if the line is blank). Repeated use of Ctrl-k
without other commands will grab entire chunks of text that can be brought
back with only one Ctrl-y.

Would something like that work for your use case?

Of course with an advanced editor (like GNU Emacs), you have the option to
program as many additional shortcuts as you want.

~~~
davidajackson
I will check this out, maybe I can set up some shortcuts. Thank you

